# Back from Mexico



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Well I'm back from Puerto Aventuras Mexico, and the Day of the Dead celebrations. Nobody on this forum really cares about the diving or interesting cultural events.
So, what did I smoke?
I smoke 3 cigars a day on vacation. Lots of great smokes, most of which I brought with me.

I did pick up some great custom rolls from the LCdH Cancun. I also smoked an Edmundo Dantes 54. Young (obviously) but it has great flavor already. Much like the OR ED Conde 109. Very rich smoke. Very rich price, $40 a stick. 

Also smoked my first Partagas Serie E #2. Meh...

Got a Cohiba Sublime EL 04 at the LCdH Playa Del Carmen. A steal at $58 for a stick. Extraordinary. Like smoking the sweet liquid in a chocolate cherry. 

Anyway, it's good to be back. Hope everyone is being good for Santa.

Bob


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bob, welcome back! Sounds like a great time and some great smokes. As a big Cohiba fan, I am drooling thinking about that Sublime you had. That alone must have been worth the trip.

3 cigars a day??? I'm lucky if I can have 3 cigars in a week! I need a vacation....


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Welcome back Bob, you were missed!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed you trip! Welcome back.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Glad you made it back safely Bob - and glad to hear you had a great time (but always good to plant your feet back on good old USA turf!)


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:welcome: back.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome back Bob, sounds like you had a good trip. I enjoyed having a cigar and a drink at that little LCDH.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice to see ya back my friend!
Glad you had a safe Healthy Happy Vacation!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like Heaven....


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The place wasn't the same with out ya.............

and yes, I am jealous as all hell..........


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Glad you decided not to join the cartel.
Welcome back!
:smoke2:


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

My wife and I vacation just up the road from there, in PDC. We were hoping to make it for day of the dead, even had the time booked off, just didn't pan out that way this year. Sounds like you had a 'smokin' time!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome back Bob 
Hope you had a blast, not to be contrary or anything but I wouldn't mind hearing about some of the stuff you did especially the day or the Dead and any photos would be cool. I have never been so I always like to hear this stuff!

Dave


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome back bob.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome back mate, wait you went diving??? Now this I want to hear about......I hear the are some pretty amazing sites off of Mexico.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

bpegler said:


> Well I'm back from Puerto Aventuras Mexico, and the Day of the Dead celebrations. *Nobody on this forum really cares about the diving *or interesting cultural events.


I do. 
How was the diving?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Hermit said:


> I do.
> How was the diving?


Great! Went to Cozumel a couple times, did some crazy stuff off Punta Sur, beautiful but the Hurricane that blew through a couple days earlier pushed the cooler water up from the depths, and the currents, always tricky on that part of the island got interesting. Also did some great drift dives over sections of the reef outside my hotel, a bit south of Cozumel. Viz was great, lots of life, some big eagle rays in formation. Stayed out of the ceynotes this time. Every time I dive those things I get evil ideas about learning the technical side of cave diving...


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Hmmm, I fear we have much more to discuss on this topic yet my friend....


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

s_vivo said:


> Hmmm, I fear we have much more to discuss on this topic yet my friend....


Great diving.
Great cigars.
Great view of the Caribbean from my balcony.

Priceless.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

bpegler said:


> Great! Went to Cozumel a couple times, did some crazy stuff off Punta Sur, beautiful but the Hurricane that blew through a couple days earlier pushed the cooler water up from the depths, and the currents, always tricky on that part of the island got interesting. Also did some great drift dives over sections of the reef outside my hotel, a bit south of Cozumel. Viz was great, lots of life, some big eagle rays in formation. Stayed out of the ceynotes this time. Every time I dive those things I get evil ideas about learning the technical side of cave diving...


Sounds great! I need to get back there one of these days.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome back Bob :wave:

I'm happy to hear that you had so much fun!

Did you take any underwater photos? 
It would be great to see some!

.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

bpegler said:


> Got a Cohiba Sublime EL 04 at the LCdH Playa Del Carmen. A steal at $58 for a stick. Extraordinary. *Like smoking the sweet liquid in a chocolate cherry*.
> 
> Bob


It may just be me, but there's something very, very wrong with this analogy. 

Welcome back my friend!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Mexico is always a good time.. cheap booze and beaches! Nice score Bob


----------

